# j.c higgins



## mre1987 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi everyone,
hello there am new here..just wondering if any body might know what this bike is besides it being a j.c higgins i think..i bought it for $100..when i pulled the crank out it had 5/16/60 on it.. so am thinking date stamp? heres the pics after i cleaned it up.. thanks


----------



## Gordon (May 27, 2009)

*bike*

Looks like it was made for Sears by Westfield (Columbia).


----------



## militarymonark (May 27, 2009)

nice bike i had one of those but said columbia Mine was a huge bike I had to get rid of it


----------



## militarymonark (May 27, 2009)

well actually the tank chainguard and rack were the same the frame is different thats kinda funny how they used the same tank on different type of frames


----------



## balloontirecruiser (May 30, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> well actually the tank chainguard and rack were the same the frame is different thats kinda funny how they used the same tank on different type of frames




Jc Higgins bicycles were just that; in many cases, bikes of the same color patterns and models were almost completely different from one another. For whatever reason, styles and parts were mixed and interchanged a LOT. It is definitely Westfield?Columbia made, and those stampings are probably a date stamp. 

I was told that back in the '50's, you could select and order one specific JCH from the Sears catalog, and when it came in several months later, it was almost guaranteed to be a completely different bike.  The style and colors were usually right, but the bike rarely had all of the same parts as on the one you ordered.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

There's a near identical model in the spring/summer 1960 Catalog page, reprinted in the Elgin/JC Higgins?Hawthorne book! It's listed as 'Equipped bike, Conventional Frame', and the one better known as the Flightliner was called a 'Flo-bar frame'.


----------

